# best gas water heater



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Where are you located? Opposite here.


Virginia, propane is big here and costly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rheem-EcoSense-High-Efficiency-Power-Direct-Vent-48-Gal-Tall-6-Year-40-000-BTU-Natural-Gas-Water-Heater-ECORHE50/203856743


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eccotemp-6-8-GPM-Indoor-Liquid-Propane-Tankless-Water-Heater-45HI-LP/206028772


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Virginia, propane is big here and costly.


Propane was insane a couple years ago, but you only see it in the rurals, most heat with Nat Gas.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rheem-Ec...U-Natural-Gas-Water-Heater-ECORHE50/203856743
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eccotemp...opane-Tankless-Water-Heater-45HI-LP/206028772


That's a top drawer tank...and not a top drawer tank less.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Propane was insane a couple years ago, but you only see it in the rurals, most heat with Nat Gas.


I'm out in the boondocks. No natural gas for many many miles.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> They are gaining popularity, but for something with decent output and of decent quality there just isn't enough cost savings to justify the purchase price, maintenance and shorter life.



I installed a Takagi tankless at my sisters house 16 years ago, it still operates flawlessly, shorter life is not true at all.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Many need to upsize the gas service for tankless and they do make some funny creaking noises I'll say. Get a power outage and you're screwed as well. 

I'll take a tank anyday.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I installed a Takagi tankless at my sisters house 16 years ago, it still operates flawlessly, shorter life is not true at all.


Never seen a tank last that long?

You ever flush it out?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Flush a "tankless" heater? 

isn't the tank so small the water velocity keeps the solids in suspension? If its heating water, it is "flushing"....

Cheapskates can remove their fill pipe and add a 90 degree elbow to old style non-self cleaning HW heaters,(its a lot easier when the heater is new and un-corroded) more advanced cobblers can tilt the burner also.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Never seen a tank last that long?
> 
> You ever flush it out?


A "tankless" has no tank, it has a coil that gets effectively flushed everytime it has water flow.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I know someone who had the heat exchanger fail (leaking) in a 7 year old tankless Rinnai, and we have good municipal water. Not sure why, or how commonly that happens.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> I know someone who had the heat exchanger fail (leaking) in a 7 year old tankless Rinnai, and we have good municipal water. Not sure why, or how commonly that happens.


Depends on water quality and contents just like any other water carrying conduit.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Flush a "tankless" heater?
> 
> isn't the tank so small the water velocity keeps the solids in suspension? If its heating water, it is "flushing"....
> 
> Cheapskates can remove their fill pipe and add a 90 degree elbow to old style non-self cleaning HW heaters,(its a lot easier when the heater is new and un-corroded) more advanced cobblers can tilt the burner also.


Yeah hence why some of them have a scale detection indicator for when you have to descale them. So you flush the hard water deposits out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> A "tankless" has no tank, it has a coil that gets effectively flushed everytime it has water flow.


Wait...a tankless doesn't have a tank? My whole life is a lie.

How much pine and apple is inside a pineapple?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Wait...a tankless doesn't have a tank? My whole life is a lie.
> 
> How much pine and apple is inside a pineapple?


Maybe smoking too many 'pine' trees...:whistling


Re: Best Gas Water Heater
Quote:
Originally Posted by KillerToiletSpider View Post
I installed a Takagi tankless at my sisters house 16 years ago, it still operates flawlessly, shorter life is not true at all.

"Inner 10"
Never seen a tank last that long?

You ever flush it out?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Maybe smoking too many 'pine' trees...:whistling
> 
> 
> Re: Best Gas Water Heater
> ...


I inferred that tanks had a better lifespan than on demand heaters.

He replied that his sister's has been going 16 years.

I asked if he ever saw a tank last that long. Me asking that question was poking at the validity of his small sample size.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I inferred that tanks had a better lifespan than on demand heaters.
> 
> He replied that his sister's has been going 16 years.
> 
> I asked if he ever saw a tank last that long. Me asking that question was poking at the validity of his small sample size.


The Rheem I replaced in my house four years ago was 33 years old, I only replaced it as a selling feature. Tanks made nowadays have a typical eight year lifespan. Much like iPhones they are made to fail.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Leaking, not exploding is usually consider a better mode of failure by most home owners....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The Rheem I replaced in my house four years ago was 33 years old, I only replaced it as a selling feature. Tanks made nowadays have a typical eight year lifespan. Much like iPhones they are made to fail.


My Rheem was over 25 years old when I replaced it, still worked perfectly.

Maybe I shouldn't have replaced it!


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Still haven't replaced it, stI'll just drips then runs into the sump basket.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

my parents had a copper tank. It was in service for over 40 years before replacement. (full heating system upgrade at the same time, otherwise it probably would have kept going.).

Now I just buy the cheapest tanks. Warranty services are [email protected]#!. The best were the ol home depot cheapies, 300-400 bucks, 5 year warranty. I have had so many of these units going on 10 years. 

Now it seems like they only carry rheem, which is a great brand, but at almost double the cost. Will I get 20? Eh, doubtful.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

The POS Just quit working this morning. It diagnosis the igniter. Pulled it out and can get one, I think, from Grainger tomorrow for $200. 

Give me your input, new igniter or replace the whole thing now?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

PCI said:


> The POS Just quit working this morning. It diagnosis the igniter. Pulled it out and can get one, I think, from Grainger tomorrow for $200.
> 
> Give me your input, new igniter or replace the whole thing now?


If it's the same drippy one that started this thread, what do YOU think?

(I think you're pushing your luck.)


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Going for the customer short term fix!!!!


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Found the hot surface igniter at a supply house, begged a account number and no-boom it's working again. 

Kiss my karmic anus.


----------



## cyrus799 (3 mo ago)

When purchasing a gas water heater, many consumers take the warranty into account, even though it is not required. A unit with a 12-year warranty is preferable to one with a 6-year warranty. It highlights the superior design and functionality of the gas water heater.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nice of you to open a 10 year old post.


----------



## FEW (Jul 3, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Nice of you to open a 10 year old post.


I wonder if the water heater is still going strong ( bigger leak? ).


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Nice of you to open a 10 year old post.


Everybody just wants to be somebody!


----------

